# Prep for ukbff British 2016



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

So Monday 18th July seen the start of my show prep for the ukbff British masters over 40.

Won the Scottish in May and got my invite. Hoping to be more cut and fuller looking on stage in 11 1/2 weeks time.

View attachment _20160712_113845.JPG


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In for this mate. Looking well there


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

First week diet done. 11 to go

View attachment DSC_0396.JPG


View attachment DSC_0395.JPG


----------

